# xine plugin



## ccc (Aug 2, 2009)

hi

Howto install *xine plugin* from ports for native seamonkey or firefox on freeBSD 7.3?


----------



## ccc (May 29, 2010)

Knows someone?


----------



## adamk (May 29, 2010)

I've never tried it (I really like gecko-mediaplayer and mplayer-plugin), but www/npapi-xine might do what you want.  pkg-descr says:



> xine-lib-based plugin for applications that support NPAPI


----------

